# LED lighting for 40 breeder



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Time to replace the T5 fixture on my 40 breeder I think. The one I have now (a Catalina) has two non-functioning bulbs, and even aside from that, I've grown tired of bulb replacement and gradually weakening bulbs. For example, I really like this plant:









Under new bulbs it grows very low and orange, but after a few months, growth becomes greener and considerably more vertical. So basically, I'd like something about as strong as new T5s. But I don't want to overdo it either.

Even coverage is important too. I have an ADA Grand Solar (for sale soon) that's a great fixture but isn't exactly suited for my purposes. Some day I'll have a proper aquascape again, but for now, I'm committed to utilizing every square inch of this tank for plant testing and farming.

I'm not quite sure what the best option for me is, even after some research. I know I should probably build my own, but I lack the tools needed and don't have a lot of time to do it. I've wondered, too, if I can use one of those Kessil Amazon Suns if I hang it a bit higher (despite the inevitable 'hotspot'). But their lack of precise information on their web site bothers me a bit.

This needs to happen soon. I've been having an awful cyano problem along with diatoms, and I think this has something to do with that. I'm not even positive how long the second set of bulbs has been out. I do know I'm not sinking any more money into the T5s though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

And about what kind of PAR reading would I need at the substrate to pretty much grow anything? Got a bunch of rosy barbs, so I'm not terribly worried about hair algae...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nobody? A strange footprint, I know...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cavan, what little I know about LED fixtures is that they are all over the map. There are so many different types of LEDs and they are arranged and mounted in so many different ways, it's all guesswork unless you put a meter under them.

Re PAR values, using our club PAR meter the highest substrate readings we got were with metal halides, and they were in the 150-200 umol range. This includes Drinda's tank, and she can grow anything! She also only runs the metal halides for relatively short periods each day, if I remember correctly.

My personal opinion is that 100 umols at the substrate with a normal 8-10 hour photoperiod is enough to grow virtually any plant you want.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Michael. Still researching fixtures. Seems getting good, even coverage on a 3ft tank can be tricky.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I've heard finnex makes or is making a 36 in led.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

BruceF said:


> I've heard finnex makes or is making a 36 in led.


I was actually just looking at their site just now. Would need at least 2 fixtures (I think).


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know much about leds but it seems two lights over a 40b would give you good coverage.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been looking at the Current USA TrueLumen LED Pro fixtures, they claim that they are brighter than T5. I wish the aquarium light manufacturers would give par readings and designated intervals so we could better compare their products.

I agree with Michael above, it seems to be a "wild west" at the moment with a lot of snake oil for sale.

SOrry for the long winded post,that really doesn't help you make a decision.


----------

